# Flaxseed preventing and curing tumors?



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

While surfing the web I stumbled upon this post on a reptile forum -

"In the future you can cure the tumors with flax seed. It takes a while for it to happen, but if you feed your rodents flax at least once a week it'll keep them from getting tumors and cure the tumors that they may or may not already have. "

Is there any truth to this? I know from past experiences that most of the people on reptile forums know little to nothing about rodents. Several times I've been tempted to join some just to give some good information on rodents.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Just answering based on basic biology understanding (bachelor's degree) but if flax seed cured cancer I think we'd be hearing about it.  Flax is omega 3 oils which might help prevent skin irritations and general reduction in inflammation (among other benefits) but I'd say what you read is just someone's theory. I feed flax to my line of mice that the breeder reported dermatitis in. Might not help, but it won't hurt.


----------

